# Encender un led al conectar una carga o aparato



## kerb2k (May 9, 2014)

Gente buenos días, mi consulta es la siguiente.
Estoy haciendo una fuente con varias salidas, para eso voy a utilizar una fuente de PC porque con eso tengo salidas de 12v, 5v, 3.3v, que es lo que estoy necesitando. El gabinete tendrá varios conectores, todavía no se si poner bornes para las conexiones o fichas plug.

Lo que quiero es (si se puede) que al conectar un dispositivo (ejemplo un router de 12v o un cooler) se encienda un led testigo, así se si hay un dispositivo conectado a esa salida.

Es esto posible? Como seria en conexionado??

Desde ya muchas gracias y saludos a todos los amigos foreros.
Martin


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 9, 2014)

Hola, bueno, la manera más eficaz es, implementar un detector de corriente, que consiste en una resistencia SHUNT, a la cual lees la caída de tensión en ella mediante un operacional por ejem. una vez obtenida esa señal puedes manipular lo que quieras.


----------



## kerb2k (May 15, 2014)

Algun circuito de ejemplo de lo que comenta Gudino Roberto? Porque realmente no estoy entendiendo lo que me quiere explicar.

Saludos.


----------



## Scooter (May 15, 2014)

Pues que tienes que medir la corriente.
Para medir corriente continua lo mas sencillo es usar una resistencha shunt.
Otra opción es usar un sensor hall


----------



## sergiot (May 15, 2014)

Es muy simple, la carga que conectes a esas salidas de tensión lo harán a través de una resistencia shunt o de bajo valor, ejemplo 1ohms o algo similar, ese valor se calcula para la corriente que vas a entregar por cada tensión, cuando circule corriente por esa resistencia es por que han conectado algo, esa corriente por la resistencia te dará una tensión, como dicha tensión es minima, para no generar mucha caída de tensión, la amplificas o detectas con un amp. op. de los comunes.

Esa es la teoría de los que tenes que hacer, hecho no hay nada ya que debe estar personalizado para tal fin, asi que solo tenes que hacer cuentas, probar y medir.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (May 15, 2014)

Pongo estas fotos para mostrar como realicé en mi puesto de trabajo electrónico el listón de las tensiones, sacadas de una fuente de alimentación de PC de 600 W y usando un doblador de tensión que me genera 24 VDC de los 12 VDC! Empiezo con mostrar el estado actual:







Directamente debajo de la luz Neon esta la fuente para PCs y el doblador de tensión! Debajo un listón de enchufes, algo de lo que no se puede tener en exceso! La carga que hay que poner al modificar una fuente de PC, en mi caso uso un bombillo, indica iliminando como se ve en la foto, que está encendido.






Debajo de los enchufes ves las tomas de tensión armadas usando un perfil "u" de aluminio! Lo que no se alcanza ver en esta foto es que debajo de cada "múltiple" que provee una de las tensiones he puesto una etiqueta que indica el valor correspondiente. Quiero indicarte, que puedes requerir todas las tensiones que provee la fuente de alimentación del PC. Yo tengo:

+24 VDC, +12 VDc, +5 VDC, +3.3 VDC -5 VDC, -12 VDC






Así puedo alimentar circuitos con hasta 36 VDC, usando "-12VDc" como polo negativo y +24 VDC como polo positivo, logrando así los 36 VDC. tengo pensado comprarme una fuente de 48 VDC y 3 kW de potencia, pues el cargador de mis baterías LiFePO4 puede cargar con hasta 1500 W! Así el bloque que esta al extremo izquierdo y que actualmente provee 24 VDC, será donde hago disponible los 48 VDC.






Esta segunda foto muestra como realicé el circuito detrás de las tomas. Seguridad es esencial, por lo que uso una varilla de cobre de gran diámetro para alimentar los bujes!






Pero hay otro detalle que resulta muy util realizar. la razón es que quiero evitar encender y apagar la fuente de alimentación y tener un buen control. El otro aspecto es, que a los circuitos, se conecta usualmente a la alimentación usando un cable que se atornillo a la placa. Solo en pocos casos se tiene un buje como los del listón DC que mostré! finalmente muchos cargadores de baterías vienen con unas pinzas para conectar por ejemplo a una batería de carro!






Con estos objetivos realicé la unidad que ven en la última foto, atornillada a la pared lateral de mi puesto de trabajo electrónico. Atornillandolo a la pared logro mantener la superficie de trabajo vacia de cosas fuea de aquellas que stoy utilizando en este momento.

A la izquierda ven las cabezas de 2 tornillos M10, y entre los 2 polos una tabla a la cual va atornillada la placa frontal, las pinzas del cargador de baterías son conectadas allí. Los 2 bujes debajo son para conectar los tornillos a la alimentación!

En el centro y hacia la derecha al borde superior ven los listones para atornillar cables. El bloque de listones grande a la izquierda con la alimentación en el centro, es para poder conectar a tierra hasta 12 cables. Aquí no tengo interruptor, pues estos los uso para interrumpir la polaridad positiva.

A la derecha vemos una placa con 5 pares de bujes, amarillo y verde (verde porque ya no tenía negros!  Entre los pares, 2 a la derecha y 2 a la izquierda, vemos el interruptor que me habilita desconectar la alimentación eléctrica de cualquier circuito conectado. El par de bujes al centro demuestra que no había pensado la cosa lo suficiente, pues allí esta la tabla que mantiene la placa en posición, lo que hace imposible usar esa posición.

El buje amarillo lo conecto con el polo positivo de la tensión que quiero usar, actualmente 6 posibles tensiones DC. Si pongo el interruptor en la posición "conectado", claramente indicado por un punto blanco en el switch, entonces la tensión conectada al buje amarillo esta disponible para atornillar un cable a cualquiera de las 5 posiciones relacionadas a ese switch y además esta disponible en el buje verde. Así tengo completo control de hasta 4 tensiones diferentes que me traigo conectando al buje correspondiente del listón de alimentación!

Como muy recientemente integré este módulo y mi mesa del laboratorio electrónico, aún no completado, estos contemplando sumar a la instalación un cableado fijo para evitar cables sueltos.


----------



## sergiot (May 15, 2014)

La verdad que admiro tu dedicación, yo ni por casualidad me pongo a hacer algo asi, no tengo tiempo completo para dedicarle al lugar de trabajo ya que tengo dos trabajos, pero lo tuyo está muy bueno.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (May 15, 2014)

Hola Sergio, resulta que creo que buenos trabajos son el resultado también, de buenas herramientas, buen puesto de trabajo, orden y continuo aprendizaje. Pero también tengo 2 razónes muy pragmáticas:

1. Tenía tal chaos después de casi 15 años sin poner orden, que me quedaba mas facil comprar algo otra ves que tratar de encontrar lo que sabía que tenía. Como llevo casi 15 años de haber perdido mi puesto y solo lograr ingresos asesorando y haciendo traducciones técnicas, mi situación económica se ha vuelto muy dificil. tan dificil que quizá cuando tenga todo arreglado nos tengamos que mudar a un apartamento para mi señora y para mí, una vez que los 3 hijos tengan su propia vivienda.

2. Es que da gusto trabajar en un entorno como el que me estoy armando! Como todo lo hago yo mismo, y como, también por problemas de salud y por razones de pesitos demoro mucho en realizarlo, los gastos son muy bajos.

Eso sí, la idea de poner LEDs para mostrar visualmente el estado de un circuito me está haciendo pensar en incluirlo en mi laboratorio. Creo que, y allí pienso que las sugerencias para el que inició este hilo son demasiado complicadas, basta con que el circuito que encienda el LED, can una resistencia adecuada para reducir el valor de la corriente a la magnitud requerida, solo este cerrado y por lo tanto conduciendo electricidad, cuando la fuente esta alimentando con un flujo de corriente. En mi caso, Pongo una resistencia de 1k entre el polo negativo o tierra y el LED. El otro polo del LED lo conecto al polo positivo, después de switch. Activo el switch, el LEd se ilumina, pues ahora hay un circuito cerrado entre tierra y el polo positivo pasando por el LED y la resistencia. Quizá hasta una resistencia de 10k es mas adecuada.

La misma situación se encuentra cuando conecto una "carga a la alimentación eléctrica. Solo con la carga conectada el circuito queda cerrado y recien entonces el LED se enciende. Lo que describo arriba para el switch es válido de forma equivalente si reemplazo el switch por una carga!

Otra cosa muy diferente es la de medir la corriente. Pero eso no lo haría de forma constante! Usando un multimetro me parece mas adecuado, pues sino tanto el LED, como la medición de la corriente podrían falsificar las mediciones en un circuito.


----------



## Trinquete (May 15, 2014)

kerb2k dijo:


> Gente buenos días, mi consulta es la siguiente.
> Estoy haciendo una fuente con varias salidas, para eso voy a utilizar una fuente de PC porque con eso tengo salidas de 12v, 5v, 3.3v, que es lo que estoy necesitando. El gabinete tendrá varios conectores, todavía no se si poner bornes para las conexiones o fichas plug.
> 
> Lo que quiero es (si se puede) que al conectar un dispositivo (ejemplo un router de 12v o un cooler) se encienda un led testigo, así se si hay un dispositivo conectado a esa salida.
> ...


 
Si solamente deseas conocer que tienes conectada una carga en esa salida,confeciona este montaje.
Un saludo.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (May 15, 2014)

Gracias por proveer el circuito!


----------



## hgoixm (Nov 9, 2014)

*D*isculpa*,* yo tambien buscaba algun circuito en donde encendiera un led al conectar alguna carga, pero el que pusieron si se dan cuenta que el led enciende aun sin conectar la lampara(carga)??? 

*L*os tres puntitos que ponen no se si es un switch o que es?? si es un switch pues es logico que no prenda ninguna ni la carga ni el led por *qu*e estan abriendo el circuito de ambos, entonces si es un switch pues asi no tiene chiste por *qu*e esta encendiendo y apagando la salida de la fuente solamente!!! es como tener en paralelo (el foco) y (el led y la resistencia) y de esa forma el led siempre estara encendido aun retirando la carga


----------



## svenson86 (Jun 22, 2015)

Conseguiste hacerlo? La verdad es que es algo tan simple que no termino de verlo, la idea que dan mas abajo implicaria 3 conectores, poniendo en paralelo el led... asi no cumpruebas que el conector esta en contacto sino el conector del mismo led. Las ideas del shunt o hall me parecen muy complejas, ademas tampoco nadie explica cómo?.. y ponerlo en serie como dice el amigo te modifica la corriente... asi que no se...lo mas bonito sería lo del hall, alguien puede arrojar luz sobre el asunto?? gracias de antemano.


----------



## djnanno (Jun 22, 2015)

Aquí les traigo una posible solución a lo que planteaban, utilizando una resistencia de Shunt para medir la corriente, al aparecer caída de tensión en R2 el comparador satura hacia positivo, detecta aproximadamente a partir de los 0.5mA (depende de R2), si subimos R2 lo haremos mas sensible pero limitaremos mas la corriente.
R2 debe ser 10 veces menor que la carga máxima que conectaremos para que no aparezca mucha caída de tensión en ella.
También tomando este esquema como punto de partida puede realizarse una protección de sobrecarga.
VR1 es la carga que conectamos, que varía entre cientos de Kilohom y 10 ohm en este caso.
Puede utilziarse cualquier operacional de entrada Jfet, no se como se comportará si es uno con bipolares.
Simulandolo, funciona. No se en la vida real. Saludos y suerte.


P/D: La tensión puede ser entre 0 y 15V, para 24V hay que hacer algunos cambios que si quieren le hacemos.

Saludos!


----------



## svenson86 (Jun 23, 2015)

Mil gracias por tu aporte, te diré que ocurre en la vida real en cuanto pueda. En cuanto al uso del tl, no pasa nada si en vez de +-12 pongo VCC y gnd de la propia fuente, es decir +12aprox, 0 y en paralelo al propio circuito para no usar otra fuente aparte, no??!

Gracias de nuevo, crack! Saludos.


----------



## djnanno (Jun 23, 2015)

En teoría no debería haber problema, si lo hacen así no es necesario el 1n4148. Solo que al simularlo de esa manera me aparecía una pequeña tensión parásita. Pero estoy seguro que era un defecto del simulador que uso.

Es cuestión de armarlo en la protoboard y ver que pasa. Tome +-12V por que la mayoría usa fuentes de pc.
Pueden alimentarlo entre 0 y 24V y de esa manera pueden sensar hasta 24V. Para sensar con tensiones mas altas habrá que diseñar algún circuito discreto. 
Saludos!


----------



## svenson86 (Jun 23, 2015)

Amigo djnanno, ya me hice con los materiales, más tarde haré la prueba, de momento estoy simulando y me surgen 2 dudas.

- La resistencia de 100k, para que sirve? estaría siempre consumiendo, no?
- Al simular, pongo un motor y el led se enciende como deberia, pero la idea de esta circuito es usarlo para que me avise cuando estoy cargando una batería, pero al simular con batería no ocurre nada, sabrías por qué?

Gracias de antemano y un saludo.



Ya me di cuenta de que para poner a cargar una bateria con este circuito tengo que poner un diodo antes del + de la batería. pero lo de la resis de 100 sigue siendo una buena duda...



Adjunto imagen, en la que ademas se observa q cuando la batería llegue a la carga se apagara el led..?¿


----------



## djnanno (Jun 24, 2015)

Lo que pasa es que ese operacional posee una impedancia de entrada de 1,2 Giga ohm, demasiado alta.
Me ha pasado que en algunos circuitos existe un comportamiento anormal en el operacional por esa impedancia tan alta. Principalmente de ruidos y falsos disparos.
El consumo de esa resistencia es insignificante, podes subirla a 220K o incluso un poco mas.
Así como esta, esa resistencia consume 1.4mW y el operacional 0.2mW. ¿No es insignificante? ¿Tan eficiente es la fuente?
Saludos.

P/D: Si vas a cargar una batería de 12V debes cargarla a 18 V aprox si es carga discontinua y 15V carga continua (depende de la batería).
Jamás cargaras una bateria de 12V con 12V aplicados.
Cuando cargas una batería, la tensión solo es un limitante que no debe superarse. Lo que importa ahí es la corriente de carga.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jun 25, 2015)

¿Porqué no implementar una detección mecánica de la conexión de la carga?

Tiro una idea: si se emplean fichas banana macho y hembra como las de las fotos.





Sabiendo que las fichas bananas macho atraviesan a las fichas hembra (abstener los malos pensamientos aquí ) y la punta de esas fichas macho exceden más allá del hueco en la parte posterior de la hembra, podría pensarse en un contacto metálico conductor bien próximo a esa parte posterior del hueco de la hembra que cierre un simple circuito de LED más su resistencia limitadora. Bien simple y barato. Es más, si el panel es metálico, puede emplearse este mismo como conductor común para detectar todas las conexiones que se deseen (incluso la de una sola ficha macho solamente conectada).

Es simple: cada borna hembra tiene voltaje y es el macho, que al atravesarla, aplica ese voltaje sobre el LED con su resistencia hacia 0 V (que puede ser el mismo panel al cual conectemos el 0 V de todas nuestras fuentes, si fuese posible).

De ser necesaria la detección con ambos machos conectados (el + y el -), el LED con su resistencia tienen que estar flotantes (sin conexión al panel), más si las fuentes no están referenciadas a un mismo punto común.

Es obvio que cada LED deberá contar con su resistencia acorde al voltaje de la borna a la que se conecte, ó a la diferencia de voltaje entre las bornas si debe estar conectado flotante (dependiendo el caso).

Evitamos las resistencias shunts!!!.

Saludos


----------



## djnanno (Jun 25, 2015)

Es buena idea, aunque la otra es mas amplia ya que podes dejar los cables conectados todo el dia en un tablero y solo los utilizas de vez en cuando. Se quedaría el led encendido. Es cuestión de gustos, la resistencia shunt no es problema ya que puede hacerse aún mas chica.

Cuestión de gustos nomas! Saludos!


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jun 25, 2015)

djnanno dijo:


> Es buena idea, aunque la otra es mas amplia ya que podes dejar los cables conectados todo el dia en un tablero y solo los utilizas de vez en cuando. Se quedaría el led encendido. Es cuestión de gustos, la resistencia shunt no es problema ya que puede hacerse aún mas chica.
> 
> Cuestión de gustos nomas! Saludos!



El inconveniente con la resistencia shunt es que contrarresta capacidad de regulación en voltaje de la salida de la fuente y más si esta misma debe manejar determinado nivel de potencia.

Por lo demás está bien.

Saludos

PD: como medida de seguridad, nunca dejo sueltas las puntas energizadas de la salida de la fuente, sin carga conectada.


----------



## djnanno (Jun 25, 2015)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> El inconveniente con la resistencia shunt es que contrarresta capacidad de regulación en voltaje de la salida de la fuente y más si esta misma debe manejar determinado nivel de potencia.
> 
> Por lo demás está bien.
> 
> ...



Si la fuente es lineal, la Rshunt puede estar antes del regulador. El consumo para referenciarse es mínimo. Si es conmutada, puede colocarse antes de la realimentación. Claro si son salidas independientes. Pero ya no es tan viable. 

Es verdad que perdes un poco de regulación, pero si el consumo va a ser tan grande habría que disminuir la Rshunt hasta hacerla despreciable. Aunque admito que no es lo mas práctico.


----------

